# Kontaktbörsen wollen mein Geld und meine Seele.... oder?



## Kirby88 (3. Mai 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaa, ich weiß. Total verschriehenes Thema. "Komm aus deinem Keller raus." "Log dich ins RL." bla bla bla, immer die gleiche Laier. Aber mal im ernst: Hier gibts doch garantiert - oh Mann ich bin auf buffed hier gibts 100pro ein paar Leute, die sich schonmal bei so ner Single-Kontakt-Börse angemeldet haben. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt ihr mir ein paar Einsteigertipps (oder wenn ich mich in meiner Bude so umgucke vielmehr "Aussteugertipps") geben, wie man sich da verhält?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus =)


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2012)

Um erfolgreich zu sein am besten IMMER mindestens ein Foto deines Gemächts. Dem sollte keine Frau mit Niveau widerstehen können... Sofern du eine Frau suchst, wenn nich is wahrscheinlich noch besser...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2012)

Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach Facebook? Wirkt auf dem ersten Blick.. naja.. günstiger?


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Für One-night-stands das beste.
Wenn man gut aussieht, kanns anstrengend werden ^^

Ich war bei nem Gothic und nem Tattoodingen angemeldet.
Ohne Kosten.


----------



## floppydrive (3. Mai 2012)

Facebook an und glücklich werden, da laufen soviele Schlampen rum die schon die Beine breit machen wenn du nur mit dem Finger schnipst


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Facebook an und glücklich werden, da laufen soviele Schlampen rum die schon die Beine breit machen wenn du nur mit dem Finger schnipst



Auch wenn es unser Forentroll ist, aber da muss ich mal Recht geben 

Mal ernsthaft - es gibt in meinen Augen deutlich günstigere und gute Alternativen zu sowas. Ich war z.B. längere Zeit in diversen Fanforen angemeldet, da hab ich unter anderem meine beste Freundin kennengelernt. Man hat jedenfalls immer mindestens ein Thema oder eine Interesse, was sich überschneidet und worüber man reden kann ^^


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2012)

Da hat Schneemaus recht. Genau deswegen sind wir ja auch alle hier! Schliesslich ist bekannt, dass sich hinter vielen maennlichen MMO-Chars in Wirklichkeit heisses Weibsvolk versteckt!


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2012)

Mich hat sogar mal eine aus Buffed bei MSN geaddet mit der ich mitlerweile recht viel Kontakt habe, wir haben uns auch einige mal getroffen und sie studiert mitlerweile quasi direkt um die Ecke meiner Heimatstadt (okay, ich wohne da nichtmehr aber trotzdem ). Geld dafür auszugeben Leute kennenzulernen halte ich für den größten Blödsinn auf Erden.


----------



## Xidish (3. Mai 2012)

Mag zwar jetzt hart klingen.

Wer aber meint, durch Singlebörsen Kontakte zu knüpfen und somit das Singledasein beenden zu können -
der/die sollte lieber zur Beratung gehen - und zwar professionelle seriöse Beratungen.
Das ist keine Abwertung - das ist ernst gemeint.
Daß auf normalen Wege oft keine Kontakte zustande kommen ist heutzutage nicht verwunderlich.
Zuviele Enttäuschungen etc. machen den Menschen vorsichtiger - ja gar scheu und ängstlicher.

Den Singlebörsen kommt das zugute und so versprechen sie Erfolge.
Da nehmen sich normale Börsen und Börsen mit "gehobenem Niveau" (gibt's da nich) nichts einander.
Allen geht es imo nur um des Geld.
Am Ende hast Du bezahlt und stehst dennoch alleine da.

Man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele Singles "auf der Strasse rumlaufen".
Jede(r) sollte nur den Mut haben - andere auch mal anzusprechen - nicht nur nachzugaffen.! 
Manchmal tut's auch ein Lächeln - nicht dieser Morgenmuffelblick.

*ps.*
Wenn ich nen One-Night-Stand will (bin ich eh dagegen!) - brauche ich keine Singlebörse.
Zudem, wenn ich solche eine Börse nur dafür nutzen würde, gäbe es wieder Verletzungen, 
wenn ich da auf wen treffe - der seriöse Absichten hatte.
Und dann wären wir wieder bei meinem 3. Satz.

*edit:*
Natürlich gibt es auch Singles aus Zeitmangel durch einen Job oder andere Gründe.


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2012)

Ich selbst hab da keine Erfahrungen, da ich nichts davon halte. Aber bei uns gibts nen Mitarbeiter, der ist mittlerweile 2 Jahre in ner Beziehung mit ner Frau, die er über ne Partnerbörse kennengelernt hat. Letztendlich denk ich mal ists doch das Selbe wie mit den Clubs: Bei den wenigsten Leuten, die sich in nem Club kennenlernen, wird was Richtiges draus, aber bei einzelnen dann halt schon.


----------



## Xidish (3. Mai 2012)

/sign

Wollte mit meinem Post jetzt auch nicht sagen, daß es per Singlebörse unmöglich ist, eine Partnerin/einen Partner zu finden.


----------



## Xathom (3. Mai 2012)

Ich habe meine jetzige Frau in einer Singlebörse kennengelernt, gut das ganze ist jetzt schon 8 Jahre her und damals gab es so etwas wie Facebook etc. noch nicht.
Das ganze hatte auch rein gar nichts mit Kellerkind, verklemmt o.ä. zu tun sondern einfach nur mit einem Job der extrem viel Zeit gekostet hat,
so das ich meistens abends nur noch Kurz den Rechner eingeschalten habe und dann tot ins Bett gefallen bin.

Ich habe damals auch einige Anläufe gebraucht bis ich die richtige gefunden habe... 
Mittlerweile glücklich Verheiratet, 1 Kind und einen Job in welchen ich mehr Zeit für die Familie habe was will man mehr.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

Finde Singlebörsen pauschal erstmal ganz praktisch.

Wenn ich vor die Tür gehe, heißt das ja nicht dass ich auch die Eier habe eine Frau auf offener Straße anzusprechen.
Im Regelfall läuft man aneinander vorbei. 

Zum Kennenlernen nutzen das viele Bekannte von mir, ich kenne auch eine Handvoll Leute die ihren Partner über die Singlebörsen gefunden haben, sogar ihren Ehepartner.
Was mir missfällt, ist einfach nur nach Fotos (Oberflächlichkeiten) schauen und meist Fragenkatalog abfragen (was machst du, woher kommst du, blablubb).

Ich suche auch nicht aktiv, bin aber bei einer Börse angemeldet, wo ich keinen Cent bezahle. Das wäre es mir auch nicht wert.

Ob man denen seine Seele überlässt, muss jeder selbst wissen 

Glaube mehr Menschen lassen ihre Seele bei Failbook als sonst irgendwo... und da ich mich dort gar nicht erst anmelde, bleiben mir bereits erwähnte Schlampen erspart. 

Ich lern auch gern in einer Disko ne Frau kennen, oder in einer Bar oder weiß der Geier wo.
Am heimischen Rechner ist aber durchaus bequem, von daher ist es durchaus eine sinnvolle Idee. Ob es funktioniert ist hingegen wieder eine ganz andere Frage, weil es von soviele Faktoren abhängt.
Wenn du als Hackfresse dein Bild reinstellst und kein Schwein schreibt dich an, haste Pech gehabt, so ist das dann leider.

Siehste halbwegs gut aus, schreiben dich jeden Tag X Leute an wovon die meisten aber strunzdumm sind oder andere "offensichtliche Nachteile" haben.
Da wird gnadenlos ausgesiebt!
*


Um die Frage des TE zu beantworten:*

Ich würde es handhaben wie im echten Leben: Sei ehrlich, sei ganz du selbst und versuch nicht jemand zu sein, der du nicht bist.
Vielleicht klappts dann.


----------



## puzzelmörder (3. Mai 2012)

Kirby88 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaa, ich weiß. Total verschriehenes Thema. "Komm aus deinem Keller raus." "Log dich ins RL." bla bla bla, immer die gleiche Laier. Aber mal im ernst: Hier gibts doch garantiert - oh Mann ich bin auf buffed hier gibts 100pro ein paar Leute, die sich schonmal bei so ner Single-Kontakt-Börse angemeldet haben. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt ihr mir ein paar Einsteigertipps (oder wenn ich mich in meiner Bude so umgucke vielmehr "Aussteugertipps") geben, wie man sich da verhält?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus =)




Klingt jetzt blöd aber komm aus deinem Keller. 

Geh in ne Bar deines Vertrauens und hab Spaß. Trau dich dann Frauen anzusprechen und hab Spaß. Im Internet wirste entweder von den Singlebörsen abgezockt weil die nur deine Kohle wollen oder angelogen weil viele sich für was ausgeben was se nicht sind. =)
Am besten lernt man Frauen im Supermarkt, der Bahn oder im Bus kennen. Nen lustigen netten Spruch bringen und man ist im Gespräch. Ganz locker rangehen und man merkt zügig ob da was geht. Aus Situationen ergibt sich oft nen super Flirt und vielleicht auch mehr, schwierig ist nur diese zu erkennen. xD


Wenn du wirklich im Internet auf Jagd gehen willst dann benutzt Facebook. Da geben dir die Frauen meistens so viel Auskunft wie man braucht ohne das du nachfragen musst. Kurzer Blick aufs Profil und du hast genug Gesprächsstoff. Facebook ist umsonst und wird von sehr vielen genutzt. Einfach mal anschreiben und vielleicht findet dich die betreffende Person ja interessant. 

Das wichtigste ist So oder So immer nen gutes Gespräch. Kannste das nicht führen wird auch nichts ernstes daraus. 

Vom Internet als Frauensuchmaschine halte ich persönlich nicht viel aber wenn ich suchen würde dann über Facebook. Klar gibt es auch Leute bei denen das Internet die richtige beinhaltet hat aber das ist wie im echten Leben abhängig von den beiden Personen. Funken kann es überall die Frage ist nur wo man die Zeit mit der Suche verbringt.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Mai 2012)

Kirby88 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaa, ich weiß. Total verschriehenes Thema. "Komm aus deinem Keller raus." "Log dich ins RL." bla bla bla, immer die gleiche Laier. Aber mal im ernst: Hier gibts doch garantiert - oh Mann ich bin auf buffed hier gibts 100pro ein paar Leute, die sich schonmal bei so ner Single-Kontakt-Börse angemeldet haben. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt ihr mir ein paar Einsteigertipps (oder wenn ich mich in meiner Bude so umgucke vielmehr "Aussteugertipps") geben, wie man sich da verhält?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus =)




ob bei partner börsen,in internetforen oder im rl...sei einfach du selbst...
was willst du für tipps hören?hier kennt dich kein mensch.kennt weder deine stärken noch deine schwächen.wenn hier einer schreibt wie du dich verhalten sollst kann das unter umständen total an dir vorbeigehen,weil du dich so nie geben würdest...

mein tip:steck den partnerbörsen kein geld zu,sondern verhalte dich wie xidish das geschrieben hat...das hört sich vernünftig an...


----------



## Xidish (3. Mai 2012)

@ Xathom

Dann kannst Du Dich wirklich glücklich schätzen.
Was man mehr will? -> Gesundheit und ein tolles Zusammensein.

Und ich habe es oben dazu editiert, daß es auch andere Gründe für ein Singledasein gibt. 
War mein Fehler, nur auf einer Schiene zu fahren.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Mai 2012)

Ich frage mich grad ernsthaft wie ihr über Facebook neue Leute kennenlernt. Also alle die ich da als "Freunde" hatte, die kannte ich vorher schon.
*kratz* 

Solche Kontaktseiten finde ich eher suspekt muss ich zugeben, aber wer sich dort anmeldet um überhaupt einen Kontakt aufbauen zu können, dem wird dort sicherlich geholfen... ob man dafür nun zwingend Geld ausgeben muss, ich weiss ja nicht.


----------



## Xathom (3. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grad ernsthaft wie ihr über Facebook neue Leute kennenlernt. Also alle die ich da als "Freunde" hatte, die kannte ich vorher schon.
> *kratz*



Denke mal es gibt dafür Plugins oder Gruppen.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grad ernsthaft wie ihr über Facebook neue Leute kennenlernt. Also alle die ich da als "Freunde" hatte, die kannte ich vorher schon.
> *kratz*
> 
> Solche Kontaktseiten finde ich eher suspekt muss ich zugeben, aber wer sich dort anmeldet um überhaupt einen Kontakt aufbauen zu können, dem wird dort sicherlich geholfen... ob man dafür nun zwingend Geld ausgeben muss, ich weiss ja nicht.



klick zb mal auf die freundesliste eines freundes


----------



## Kamsi (3. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Da hat Schneemaus recht. Genau deswegen sind wir ja auch alle hier! Schliesslich ist bekannt, dass sich hinter vielen maennlichen MMO-Chars in Wirklichkeit heisses Weibsvolk versteckt!



du bist eine frau ogil ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2012)

Kirby88 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaa, ich weiß. Total verschriehenes Thema. "Komm aus deinem Keller raus." "Log dich ins RL." bla bla bla, immer die gleiche Laier. Aber mal im ernst: Hier gibts doch garantiert - oh Mann ich bin auf buffed hier gibts 100pro ein paar Leute, die sich schonmal bei so ner Single-Kontakt-Börse angemeldet haben. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt ihr mir ein paar Einsteigertipps (oder wenn ich mich in meiner Bude so umgucke vielmehr "Aussteugertipps") geben, wie man sich da verhält?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus =)



Aktiv suchen klappt nie. Dann findet man nie den Partner, der zu einem passt. Entweder weil man sich selbst verstellt oder eben der andere. Lass es einfach auf dich zukommen, irgendwann triffst du die richtige und dann geht plötzlich alles ganz leicht, was dir immer schwer vorkam.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Mai 2012)

Das hier ist doch ne Singlebörse, oder? Oder nicht? Hab ich mich eventuell ganz umsonst hier angemeldet?  Nee, im Ernst.
Kann bestimmt bei so manchem klappen, wie man an den gezeigten Beispielen hier liest. Ich persönlich hab soetwas noch nie gemacht und werde es wohl auch nicht in Zukunft nutzen, da ich kein Single bin (was auch noch lange so bleibt  )
Und wie die meisten Vorrednerschreiber auch schon schrieben, such Dir ein Bild aus mit dem Du Dich wohlfühlst und sei Du selbst. Es gibt vermutlich nichts schlimmeres als beim 1. richtigen Kennenlernen erstmal alle Lügen aus dem Weg zuräumen.
"Oh, 1,96 m hab ich mir jetzt aber irgendwie grösser vorgestellt...." " Öhm ja, 56kg waren in meiner Erinnerung auch irgendwie schmaler..."


----------



## shadow24 (3. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> "Oh, 1,96 m hab ich mir jetzt aber irgendwie grösser vorgestellt...." " Öhm ja, 56kg waren in meiner Erinnerung auch irgendwie schmaler..."




hehe,sehr gut...genau wie die typen die sich als ne mischung aus schwarzenegger udn einstein ausgeben und dann den körper von einstein und den verstand von schwarzenegger haben


----------



## win3ermute (3. Mai 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Denke mal es gibt dafür Plugins oder Gruppen.



Braucht es doch gar nicht - andere Leute schleppen halt noch mehr andere Leute an, mit denen man ins "Gespräch" kommt. Als "Freakmagnet" lerne ich so dauernd neue Irre kennen ^^.



Ellesmere schrieb:


> "Oh, 1,96 m hab ich mir jetzt aber irgendwie grösser vorgestellt...." " Öhm ja, 56kg waren in meiner Erinnerung auch irgendwie schmaler..."



"Ich dachte, 20 cm wären irgendwie mehr..."


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> verstand von schwarzenegger



Na, zum Gouverneur hats ja immerhin gereicht!

Ich frage mich nur, warum so viele Leute auf diese Börsen setzen. Statt sich aufs Laufband oder Fahrrad zu schwingen und aus dem 30er BMI einen 22er zu machen, posten sie Bilder von Topmodels in ihr Profil und futtern weiter Schokolade, während sie auf den Traumpartner warten.

Mag ja sein, dass es Leute gibt, die auf korpulente Erscheinungsformen stehen, aber die Mehrheit wohl doch eher nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, zum Gouverneur hats ja immerhin gereicht!
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, warum so viele Leute auf diese Börsen setzen. Statt sich aufs Laufband oder Fahrrad zu schwingen [...]



1. Politiker werden ist nicht... schwer... man muss nur hübsch reden können...


2. Was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun?

Glaubst du, dass auf solche Seiten nur fette, verzweifelte Kellerkinder rumgurken? Ich weiß ja nicht... aber das Hirn einschalten hilft ganz sicher, wenn man sich irgendwo in eine Diskussion einklinkt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun?





> Ich weiß ja nicht





> aber das Hirn einschalten hilft ganz sicher


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2012)

Jetzt reisst er wieder Satzfetzen aus dem Zusammenhang das hat er früher schon gerne getan


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Jetzt reißt er wieder Satzfetzen aus dem zusammenhang das hat er früher schon gerne getan



Dumme Fragen verlangen dumme Antworten.


----------



## Xidish (3. Mai 2012)

Der hier hatte leider etwas Pech mit seiner "Singlebörse der besonderen Art". 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jhp6oYwpYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Politiker werden ist nicht... schwer... man muss nur hübsch reden können...
> 
> 
> 2. Was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun?
> ...



Gibts überhaupt noch Leute, die seine Meinung für ernst nehmen?

Interessanter weise waren da wo ich angemeldet war, zu 75% urhübsche Frauen.
Zum Teil diente die Seite als "Modeshow"
Teilweise waren da einfach Frauen die nie angesprochen werden, weil sie eben so hübsch sind
Und dann gabs noch die, die nen knall weghatten


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, zum Gouverneur hats ja immerhin gereicht!
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, warum so viele Leute auf diese Börsen setzen. Statt sich aufs Laufband oder Fahrrad zu schwingen und aus dem 30er BMI einen 22er zu machen, posten sie Bilder von Topmodels in ihr Profil und futtern weiter Schokolade, während sie auf den Traumpartner warten.
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass es Leute gibt, die auf korpulente Erscheinungsformen stehen, aber die Mehrheit wohl doch eher nicht.



Tja da kriegen die Leute offenbar einfach den Arsch nicht hoch ^^




Manowar schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt noch Leute, die seine Meinung für ernst nehmen?



Die von Ceiwyn? Absolut.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja da kriegen die Leute offenbar einfach den Arsch nicht hoch ^^



Immerhin hats einer verstanden. Das macht Hoffnung.

Weiß ganz ehrlich nicht, wo an dieser Aussage das Problem sein soll. Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, dass in solchen Börsen *nur* Übergewichtige verkehren. Trotzdem entspricht das dem gängigen Klischee und auch das gibt es wie immer nicht zu Unrecht. Immerhin sind ja 60% der Deutschen übergewichtig. Nicht nur, dass es meist nicht toll aussieht, ist es ja auch noch gesundheitsgefährdend. Aber statt etwas dagegen zu tun (was man wohl in 99% der Fälle tun könnte), macht man lieber weiter wie bisher und lästert über die "Oberflächlichkeit". In diesem Zusammenhang ist der Beißreflex einiger User hier ziemlich interessant.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2012)

Wie kommt man von einer Kontaktbörse zu Katzen?


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie kommt man von einer Kontaktbörse zu Katzen?


Weil das die einzige Pussy ist, welche die durchschnittlichen Forenschreiber je zu Gesicht bekommen


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Mai 2012)

Womit wir wieder bei der Singlebörse sind...^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Weil das die einzige Pussy ist, welche die durchschnittlichen Forenschreiber je zu Gesicht bekommen



google ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Weil das die einzige Pussy ist, welche die durchschnittlichen Forenschreiber je zu Gesicht bekommen



Bin ich etwa überdurchschnittlich?


----------



## Xidish (3. Mai 2012)

Jetzt fangen wir hier mal bitte nicht an, in Vergangenheiten rumzuwühlen!
Da gibt hier auch andere Kandidaten, die sich über nicht so tollen Umgang gerühmt haben!
Da kann sich jeder mal an die Nase fassen (auch ich).

@ seanbuddha

Beides fängt mit K an - weiter wurde da nicht gedacht.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ seanbuddha
> 
> Beides fängt mit K an - weiter wurde da nicht gedacht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (3. Mai 2012)

Die Kontaktbörsen (und alle anderen Branchen) wollen *alle nur euer Bestes! Euer G€LD!* Merkt euch das.


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2012)

Ich selbst habe mich auch vor kurzem auf so einer Kontaktbörse Angemeldet, allerdings ohne einen Cent dafür zu bezahlen bzw. werde ich da auch nie was Zahlen. Bis jetzt waren meine Erfahrung gemischt, da ich das ganze als experiment ansehe. Schaue ich einfach was am Ende rauskommt bis jetzt hatte ich einige sehr Unterhaltsame Chat Konversation, habe neue intressane Leute kennengelernt und auch besucht. Man wird hin und wieder auch von Leuten entäuscht aber das gehört dazu. 
Der Punkt das nur dicke/hässliche Menschen auf solchen Seiten unterwegs sind, kann ich so nicht unterstreichen, auch den Punkt das hier nur Leute unterwegs sind die nicht rausgehen wollen oder können ist auch falsch. Bis jetzt waren alle Leute mit denen ich gechatet habe sozial aktiv, zumindest soweit ich das einschätzen konnte . Auch ich selbst bin nicht der Typ der nicht rauskommt, habe aber auf der Kontaktbörse Leuten kennengelernt, die ich sonst nie getroffen hätte.


----------



## Edou (3. Mai 2012)

BTT: Kontaktbörsen find ich doof, gibt sicherlich mal einen Treffer, also der wirklich trifft, aber ansonsten ist es mir viel zu Oberflächlich....nunja, für sowas bin ich wohl dann aber auch noch zu Jung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich find Singlebörsen weder positiv noch negativ. Wers braucht und wer das Gefühl hat es nützt, soll sie doch benutzen. Mir egal wenn jemand anderes sein Geld zum Fenster rauswirft. Ich benötige es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2012)

2 Stunden gepennt und gerade wieder die Kurve zum Thema bekommen. Da hab ich ja nix verpasst...

Normalerweise wird sowas doch zurecht viel schneller geschlossen. Naja...

Gibt es von diesen Partnerbörsen oder Datingportalen nicht unglaublich viele? Da dürfte man doch kaum gezwungen sein etwas kostenpflichtiges zu nutzen, oder?

Ich denke das es da bestimmt auch genug gibt, die man nutzen kann ohne etwas zu zahlen.

Im besten Fall machst du damit gute Erfahrungen und weißt, dass das dein Ding ist und du da durchaus auch mit einer kostenpflichtigen Seite glücklich wirst. Oder bestenfalls machst du dort so gute Erfahrungen, dass du auf solche Portale nicht mehr zurückgreifen musst. ^^


Die Frage bleibt halt wirklich, ob man über sowas wirklich seinen Traumpartner kennenlernen kann oder nicht. Falls da nur Profis im Tiere werfen unterwegs sind, finden wenigstens diesen untereinander zu sich...


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt halt wirklich, ob man über sowas wirklich seinen Traumpartner kennenlernen kann oder nicht.



Da sollte man sich zuerst fragen, wie groß die Chance dafür überhaupt ist.
Und warum sollte diejenige dann nicht auch online unterwegs sein?
Zufall bleibt Zufall.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder... Besonders weil man das ja auch im Plural sagen muss. "Die Traumpartner". Ich find den Gedanken an "diese eine" bzw. "den einen" nämlich ziemlich albern...


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub dran :>


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2012)

Im Grunde sind die Portale doch einfach eine Moeglichkeit Leute kennen zu lernen. Ich weiss nicht, warum man deshalb bloede Vorurteile verbreiten muss, dass die nur von dicken/haesslichen/sonstwie in der Partnerwahl benachteiligten Personen genutzt werden. 

Zumal sich viele der Vorurteile eins zu eins auf andere Moeglichkeiten uebertragen lassen: So eine Bar/Disko kostet auch Geld und letztlich zahlt man das um Leute kennen zu lernen. Und inwiefern ist z.B. eine Disko weniger oberflaechlich? Spricht man da Leute an, weil man direkt ihren guten Charakter erkannt und die tiefe innere Verbundenheit gespuert hat? Doch wohl auch nicht. Und in vielen Faellen ist so eine Disko-Bekanntschaft wohl auch eher ein kurzer Spass.

Damit will ich nicht sagen dass solche Kontaktboersen toll sind - aber man sollte nicht so tun als waeren das Freakshows.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Spricht man da Leute an, weil man direkt ihren guten Charakter erkannt und die tiefe innere Verbundenheit gespuert hat?



Jupp - ich spreche Frauen grundsätzlich nur ihres guten Charakters wegen an! Den sieht man sofort!


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2012)

Die Flasche Jever in der Hand zaehlt nicht als "guter Charakter"!


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Da wurde er mir so sympathisch.. aber Jever?
Kein Wunder das du keine Freunde hast


----------



## win3ermute (3. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Flasche Jever in der Hand zaehlt nicht als "guter Charakter"!



Aber für guten Geschmack! Außerdem kann ich ihr direkt erklären, warum das bei uns "Sumpfbier" heißt und habe ein Gesprächsthema!



Manowar schrieb:


> Da wurde er mir so sympathisch.. aber Jever?
> Kein Wunder das du keine Freunde hast



Ich berichtige: Keine Freunde, die nicht völlig durch sind .


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Weil das die einzige Pussy ist, welche die durchschnittlichen Forenschreiber je zu Gesicht bekommen



grandiose Überleitung 



Ogil schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind die Portale doch einfach eine Moeglichkeit Leute kennen zu lernen. Ich weiss nicht, warum man deshalb bloede Vorurteile verbreiten muss, dass die nur von dicken/haesslichen/sonstwie in der Partnerwahl benachteiligten Personen genutzt werden.
> 
> Zumal sich viele der Vorurteile eins zu eins auf andere Moeglichkeiten uebertragen lassen: So eine Bar/Disko kostet auch Geld und letztlich zahlt man das um Leute kennen zu lernen. Und inwiefern ist z.B. eine Disko weniger oberflaechlich? Spricht man da Leute an, weil man direkt ihren guten Charakter erkannt und die tiefe innere Verbundenheit gespuert hat? Doch wohl auch nicht. Und in vielen Faellen ist so eine Disko-Bekanntschaft wohl auch eher ein kurzer Spass.
> 
> Damit will ich nicht sagen dass solche Kontaktboersen toll sind - aber man sollte nicht so tun als waeren das Freakshows.



word


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich finde Jever schmeckt jetzt gar nich soooo schlecht ich weiß gar nich was ihr habt...

Wobei es bestimmt fast 10 Jahre her is, dass ich mal eins getrunken habe, vielleicht ist meine Erinnerung daran ein wenig getrübt...

Übrigens zeugt die Flasche Jever in der Hand jedenfalls mehr von "gutem Charakter", als die Dose Billigbier 


Das Problem mit solchen Partnerbörsen ist doch, dass die Anonymität des Internets auch docht nicht halt macht. Mal von irgendwelchen Perversen, oder Psychopathen ganz abgesehen.
Man macht sich selbst sehr schnell ein falsches Bild von seinem gegenüber, sodass es bestimmt nicht allzu selten vorkommt, dass man am Ende enttäuscht ist, wenn man sich dann doch mal trifft.

Zudem fände ich die Situation auch irgendwie sehr gezwungen. Ich treffe mich mit jemanden und von vornerein geht man jetzt schon mit so ner Erwartungshaltung dran, ob das jetzt was werden kann oder nicht.
Allein deswegen würde ich sowas gar nicht wollen. Wenn jemanden ganz "normal" irgendwo kennenlernt gibt es diesen Zwang eben nicht, da unterhält man sich einfach mal nett und schaut mal.
Ich denke das man so auch viel lockerer an diese ganze Sache heran geht...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Mai 2012)

Ich habe vor fünf oder sechs Jahren mal auf so einer Kontaktbörsenseite inseriert. Leider stellte ich auch ein Foto ein, das auf einer Gothic-Party entstanden war (seitdem gibt es von mir keine Fotos mehr im Internet). Es meldeten sich ausnahmslos Perverse (einer wollte mich gern anpinkeln und sich dabei filmen) und alte Säcke 55+, die gern "ein Abenteuer neben der langweiligen Ehesituation" erleben wollten. Widerlich³.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Mai 2012)

das ist shitt. Aber am besten mal wen urlaubszeit ist mal wegfahren und mal da leute kennen lernen wozu geld ausgeben im netzt wo man nix von umgebung sieht und so.Ok im urlaub hat man auch ausgaben aber finde es so besser finde ich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2012)

Man sollte schon darauf achten wo man inseriert 

Urlaub ist meiner Meinung nach weitaus schlechter als eine Kontaktbörse... da man im Normalfall eben nicht Leute aus der Umgebung trifft... und kostet weitaus mehr.
Klar, wenn man nur nen ONS oder ne kleine Urlaubsromanze haben will klappt das...


Aber sonst, ich mein man lernt viele Fremde Leute kennen aber je nachdem über Entfernungen klappt das nicht.


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich habe vor fünf oder sechs Jahren mal auf so einer Kontaktbörsenseite inseriert. Leider stellte ich auch ein Foto ein, das auf einer Gothic-Party entstanden war (seitdem gibt es von mir keine Fotos mehr im Internet). Es meldeten sich ausnahmslos Perverse (einer wollte mich gern anpinkeln und sich dabei filmen) und alte Säcke 55+, die gern "ein Abenteuer neben der langweiligen Ehesituation" erleben wollten. Widerlich³.



Bei SG gabs da echt viele von 
An einen erinner ich mich noch besonders gut.
Der hat ne Freundin von mir angeschrieben, dass er ihre Stiefel lecken will.
Sie hätte vorher auch noch in Scheisse reinlatschen dürfen etc..
Er hätte dafür 150Euro bezahlt!! 
Ich hätte so gern daneben gesessen und mir nen paar Bier reingepfiffen. 
Das wäre zuuu köstlich geworden


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2012)

Fairerweise muss man zugeben, dass aufgrund der Anonymität des Internets solche Singlebörsen der perfekte Nährboden für perverse sind, die sich nicht weiter ausweisen müssen sondern einfach irgendwelche Leute anschreiben können.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Mai 2012)

Also... ich habe mich als ich den Thread hier las auf einer Kontaktbörse (love.lu) eingetragen, Fazit bisher:

Ein Treffen am Freitag, eines am Samstag und ein wenig Rumgeflirte via ICQ/Skype. Also... das scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren - kostet so btw. nichts, ausser vllt. Zeit.


EDIT:

Wtf... was macht ihr denn? Also mich wollte keine anpinkeln oder solche Scherze.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also... ich habe mich als ich den Thread hier las auf einer Kontaktbörse (love.lu) eingetragen, Fazit bisher:
> 
> Ein Treffen am Freitag, eines am Samstag und ein wenig Rumgeflirte via ICQ/Skype. Also... das scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren - kostet so btw. nichts, ausser vllt. Zeit.
> 
> ...



Urin ist gut für die Haut, die achten halt auf ihr Aussehen und wollte sich teure Pflegeprodukte sparen, ganz klar


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also... ich habe mich als ich den Thread hier las auf einer Kontaktbörse (love.lu) eingetragen, Fazit bisher:
> 
> Ein Treffen am Freitag, eines am Samstag und ein wenig Rumgeflirte via ICQ/Skype. Also... das scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren - kostet so btw. nichts, ausser vllt. Zeit.
> 
> ...



Passiert nur Frauen


----------



## Jordin (4. Mai 2012)

Ich empfehle suchenden Singles stets WoW zu zocken


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Mai 2012)

Was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, nur Männern bereitet es ein Vergnügen andere Anzupinkeln?! hmmm...


----------



## floppydrive (4. Mai 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich empfehle suchenden Singles stets WoW zu zocken



Genau damit sie die ganze bekloppten Weiber kennenlernen.


----------



## Jordin (4. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Genau damit sie die ganze bekloppten Weiber kennenlernen.


Ach, wir kennen uns?^^



 Geht doch nix über weibliche Nachtelfen im leichtbekleidetem Priestergewand mit 3 Kindern = das Rundum-sorglos-Familienpaket.

Wer sagt außerdem, dass ich von Jungs spreche? Ich rede von meinen TopModel-Freundinnen, die die Schnauze voll haben, immer nur nach ihren Äußerlichkeiten bewertet zu werden und froh sind, sich hinter dem hässlichsten Troll den Azeroth je gesehen hat zu verstecken. In WoW kommen (  ) 23,5 Männer auf eine Frau. Wenn das nicht nach guter Quote schreit, was dann?


----------



## floppydrive (4. Mai 2012)

Ob nun bekloppte Weiber oder Kerle macht hier keinen Unterschied, 90% der Singles die da rumgurken und vielleicht sogar nen Partner suchen sind nicht zu gebrauchen, zumindest was ich so gesehen habe an Liebschaften in Gilden/Raids etc.


----------



## Jordin (4. Mai 2012)

Es liegt am Single-Status! 
Gibt nix sexieres als verheiratet/vergeben/schwul/nicht interessiert/push'n'pull-Taktik 
Nur Aasfresser freuen sich über eine erlegte Antilope.


----------



## Ogil (4. Mai 2012)

Naja - vor allem muss man sich die komplette Statistik anschauen. Von den 23.5 Maennern die auf jede Frau in WoW kommen wohnen 20 noch bei Mutti und 15 sind noch Jungfrau. Da schlaegt doch bestenfalls der Muttertrieb einer Zwergendame an...


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

Hast du was gegen Jungfrauen?
Ich will mir das für meine zukünftige Frau aufheben!


----------



## Ogil (4. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe Du bereitest Dich auf den Umzug in die USA vor


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist meine Überzeugung!

edit..ob sich die Frauen Mühe geben, wenn ich das so sage?


----------



## Potpotom (4. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist meine Überzeugung!
> 
> edit..ob sich die Frauen Mühe geben, wenn ich das so sage?


Klar, welche Frau will denn keinen Mann haben der fertig ist bevor es angefangen hat und von nix ne Ahnung hat?


----------



## ego1899 (4. Mai 2012)

Warum täuschen Frauen ihren Orgasmus vor?



Spoiler



Weil sie denken, dass es den Mann interessiert...


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Klar, welche Frau will denn keinen Mann haben der fertig ist bevor es angefangen hat und von nix ne Ahnung hat?



Komisch das du davon ausgehst, dass alle frauen schon alles wissen (darüber) und es auch schon des öfteren getan haben :-)


----------



## Noxiel (4. Mai 2012)

Katzengedöns entfernt und ich würde mir weniger Chat und mehr Diskussion wünschen.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Komisch das du davon ausgehst, dass alle frauen schon alles wissen (darüber) und es auch schon des öfteren getan haben :-)


 

Wie bist du zu dieser These gekommen?


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wie bist du zu dieser These gekommen?



hehe

aufgrund deiner these die ich als zitat verwendet habe :-)


----------



## Potpotom (4. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> aufgrund deiner these die ich als zitat verwendet habe :-)


Mir fehlt da noch immer dër kausale Zusammenhang - egal, selbstverständlich gehe ich nicht davon aus dass jede Frau schon alles weiß und folglich auch jede Frau ihre Jungfräulichkeit verlor, wieso sollte ich auch? Das Gegenteil kann man(n) durchaus des öfteren feststellen.


So btw. und btt...

Also der Selbstversuch ist bisher recht vielversprechend, und weil dem so ist bin ich mal raus und mache mich fertig.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Mai 2012)

naja ich hab eben deine aussage so verstanden...was aber wirklich völliger schwachsinn wäre. deshalb begraben wir das mal.

viel erfolg für heute wünsch ich.

schönes wochenende


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Mai 2012)

Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht online und dann gleich sowas .

Um was produktives zu schreiben:
ein Kumpel, der relativ durchschnittlich aussieht, vom Wesen etwas von Sheldon hat und einfach nur schüchtern ist, hat über ne Singlebörse / Partnervermittlung ein Mädel mit ähnlichen Interessen kennengelernt.
Beide wäre einfach zu schüchtern gewesen sich im RL anzusprechen, beiden ist Facebook zu blöd und Chaträume auch.
Die beiden sind jetzt schon jahrelang ein glückliches Paar.



> verstand von schwarzenegger


Seine ersten Millionen hat er mit seinem Verstand verdient, nur mal so nebenbei 
Er war schon wohlhabend BEVOR er Mr. Universum und Schauspieler wurde.

Wenn ich an die Orte denke wo ich meine festen Freundinnen bisher her hatte ist das eben gemischt: Party bei Freunden, Internet, Uni.
Ich persönlich würde keine Singlebörse nutzen, da es nicht so unmöglich ist auch im echten Leben ne Frau zu finden, aber falls man nu wirklich zu schüchtern ist, kann es hilfreich sein, wenn man sich erstmal völlig neutral Unterhalten kann und weiß, dass die andere Person schonmal etwas Interesse an einem hat.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Die Kontaktbörse will dein Geld, der/die Inserierende deine Seele. Punkt.
(hatte mal jemanden über ein Gothic-Magazin kennengelernt (entspricht nicht ganz einer Kontaktbörse, aber der Anzeigenteil diente dem Kennenlernen. Komplett borderline-geschädigten Menschen getroffen. Seit dieser und später einiger anderen Begegnungen ruhe ich im Singledasein und erfreue mich freundschaftlicher und gelegentlich _näherer_ Kontakte.)


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> und gelegentlich _näherer_ Kontakte.)



Shadow! Dein Einsatz!

Das ist aber wirklich wahnsinn, wieviele Borderline geschädigte unter den Goths sind. (Und nein, Borderline =/= Ritzen)


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist aber wirklich wahnsinn, wieviele Borderline geschädigte unter den Goths sind.



Ich habe mich mit Borderline auch nur am Rande befasst (große Affinität zu neurospychologischen Artikeln/Zeitschriften, aber Borderline trifft nicht so ganz mein Interesse), aber da scheint es wirklich eine Überschneidung zu geben. Ich erinnere mich düster an weitere Kontakte über diese Bekanntschaft, die ebenfalls auf selbstzerstörerische Weise aktiv waren. Ich war selbst 'Goth', aber das war eher die Liebe zu Musik und zu Anderssein (funktionierte Ende der 80er/Anfang 90er prima), als zu morbiden/selbstverletzenden Handlungen.


----------



## zoizz (4. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich sind Rollenspiele wie WoW ideale Konatakbörsen, man hat ja schliesslich eine gemeinsame Basis.

Aber wenn man sich so kennenlernt, ist das auch ein Zeugnis mangelnder Sozialkompetenz: nur noch übers inet soziale Bindungen haben ist ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich so kennenlernt, ist das auch ein Zeugnis mangelnder Sozialkompetenz



Nicht zwingend. Darauf zu bauen, ist vielleicht etwas ärmlich. Auf diese Weise jemanden (zufällig) kennenlernen, finde ich nicht ärmlich. Ich hatte vier glückliche Jahre (bis sich die Beziehung, wie viele andere auch, auseinanderlebte). Kennengelernt 1996 in einem Chatroom. Nach 8 1/2 Stunden Arbeit, drei Stunden Fahrzeit täglich und wohnen inmitten Neuköllns (da knüpft frau viele, sehr viele Kontakte allein auf dem Weg zu S-Bahn. Gewünscht waren die aber meist nicht von mir), war das Chatten ein netter Zeitvertreib am Abend. An mangelnder Sozialkompetenz habe ich aber keinesfalls gelitten.

Mein Arbeitgeber erwartet übrigens, dass wir weniger miteinander reden, weniger telefonieren und unsere Anliegen nicht mehr Vis a Vis vortragen. Bitteschön alles per elektronischem Dokumentensystem. Da glaube ich eher, dass soziale Kompetenz den Bach runtergehen wird.

Aber ich stimme insofern zu, dass die komplette Verlagerung von Kommunikation aufs Internet/sms/eMail Sozialkompetenzen nicht unbedingt fördert. Allein ein geschriebenes "moment bitte" kann alles mögliche bedeuten: 'ohhh, schön, dass du dich meldest. klitzekleine sekunde, ich erledige kurz was und bin dann nur für dich da' oder 'ach hey, lass mich kurz was erledigen, dann kanns los gehen' oder auch 'boah ey, nerv nicht. ich mach erstmal meins, dann kotz dich aus.' Ein Gesichtsausdruck oder ein Tonfall kann all das rüberbringen, ein einfaches, geschriebenes "moment bitte" allerdings nicht. Da geht zweifelsohne auf Dauer was verloren.


----------



## win3ermute (4. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich so kennenlernt, ist das auch ein Zeugnis mangelnder Sozialkompetenz: nur noch übers inet soziale Bindungen haben ist ein Armutszeugnis.



Das ist mir wieder mal zu "ausschließlich". Man kann Kontakte über das INet pflegen und gleichzeitig "analoge" Freundschaften pflegen. 

Der außerhalb von Liebschaften wichtigste Mensch in meinem Leben "stammt" aus dem I-Net. Den habe ich über ein Posting kennengelernt, dessen Inhalt absolut von meinen Meinungen abwich, weswegen ich ihn direkt angemault und abgrundtief (das war da so üblich, weil auf Fun ausgelegt) beleidigt habe. Daraus ergab sich ein ICQ-Kontakt, dann ein Treffen - und heute verbringe ich durchaus gerne einen Teil meiner Freizeit per "virtueller Kontaktaufnahme" und ab und zu Realtreffen mit diesem Menschen, obwohl (oder gerade) weil wir teilweise völlig uneins sind. 

Andere "virtuelle Kontakte" erwiesen sich als weniger langlebig (aber hey - die Erfahrung war größtenteils toll in irgendeiner Hinsicht). 

Man sollte den ganzen I-Net-Scheiss nicht gleich als "völlig irrelevant" nehmen. Manchmal ergibt sich großartiges (mag auch nur kurz sein), manchmal eben nicht - und nicht nur in "romantischer" Hinsicht. Ein Mädel habe ich auf diese Weise noch nie kennengelernt, weil ich auch nie das Interesse aufgebracht habe, auf diese Weise was "abzugreifen" (ich bin da mehr der "sehen - haben wollen"-Typ).


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Der außerhalb von Liebschaften wichtigste Mensch in meinem Leben "stammt" aus dem I-Net.



Bei mir stammt der zweitwichtigste Mensch aus einer Internetbekanntschaft aus dem Jahre 1996 (lassen wir die eigenen Eltern mal aussen vor).
In einem anderen Thread (wichtige Eigenschaften von Freundschaften oder so ähnlich), schrieb ich zu diesem Menschen: unspaßig, aber würde mir den Hintern wischen, wenn ich es nicht mehr könnte. Ich denke, das sagt einiges über das Gewicht der Freundschaft aus.
(Den wichtigsten Menschen lernte ich kennen, als gerade der Atari 400 rauskam, also ne echte 'Analog-Bekanntschaft' (die Ausdrucksweise gefällt mir, @win3ermute ;-) )


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind Rollenspiele wie WoW ideale Konatakbörsen, man hat ja schliesslich eine gemeinsame Basis.
> 
> Aber wenn man sich so kennenlernt, ist das auch ein Zeugnis mangelnder Sozialkompetenz: nur noch übers inet soziale Bindungen haben ist ein Armutszeugnis.


Mangelnde Sozialkompetenz? Weil man sich bei etwas kennenlernt was man, vermutlich sogar, gern macht?


Ist es dann auch mangelnde Sozialkompetenz, wenn man sich beim "nur" beim Tennis spielen kennengelernt hat? 




Das ganze mit dem I-Net wird doch bisher eigentlich nur noch belächelt, weil es eben relativ "neu" ist... 
Hunderte Jahre treffen sich Menschen auf andere weise und jetzt kommt eben eine weitere Kommunikationsmöglichkeit hinzu.


Bzw. ist es eigentlich dann auch mangelnde Sozialkompetenz, wenn man in einer Zeitung inseriert und nicht im I-Net?


----------



## win3ermute (5. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread (wichtige Eigenschaften von Freundschaften oder so ähnlich), schrieb ich zu diesem Menschen: unspaßig, aber würde mir den Hintern wischen, wenn ich es nicht mehr könnte. Ich denke, das sagt einiges über das Gewicht der Freundschaft aus.



Als ob "Freundschaft" irgendwie von "Gemeinsamkeiten" abhängen würde...

"Freunde" - die Bezeichnung ist in meinem Leben dermaßen komplex, daß keine eindeutige Definiton passt. Das sind Leute, die völlig unterschiedliche Standpunkte abseits dessen vertreten, die ich gerne hätte. Die völlig unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, was meinen "Lebensstil" angeht. 

Die einzige Konstante im Wesen meiner Freunde ist, daß sie für mich da sind und gleichzeitig ihren Unmut über meine Aktionen äußern. 

Irgendwer hat mal geschrieben, daß Freunde die Leute sind, in deren Beisein man einfach mal schweigen kann und sich wohlfühlt. Dem stimme ich nur halbwegs zu: Freunde sind die, mit denen man nicht nur schweigt, sondern mit denen man sich auch fetzen kann, bis nix mehr steht. Und auf die man sich verlassen kann, wenn wirklich die Kacke am Dampfen ist, obwohl man jahrelang keinerlei Kontakt hatte. 

Und davon habe ich eine Handvoll; teilweise seit mehr als 20 Jahren! Und das haben verdammt wenige Menschen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Als ob "Freundschaft" irgendwie von "Gemeinsamkeiten" abhängen würde...


Genau das will ich damit sagen. (in dem anderen Thread hab ich genau diese Undefinierbarkeit von Freundschafte beschrieben - es zählen keine 'sonstigen' Eigenschaften oder Gemeinsamkeiten. Es gibt ein gewisses Etwas, das Freunde von Bekannten unterscheidet). Wir (oben genannte Person und ich) haben wenig Gemeinsamkeiten. Genau genommen fällt mir nichts ein, ausser vier Jahre in WG-Gemeinschaft. Aber wir sind uns so vertraut geworden, dass wir sofort 'bei Fuss' wären/waren und sind, wenns ans Eingemachte geht.

"seit mehr als 20 Jahren"
schau einfach kurz da rein Eure Freunde - was ist euch wichtig?
Wir schweifen sonst ab. Hier gehts ja nicht um Freunde, sondern Liebschaften


----------



## win3ermute (5. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wir schweifen sonst ab. Hier gehts ja nicht um Freunde, sondern Liebschaften



Bwäh, jain - "Kontaktbörsen" können ja in alle möglichen Richtungen gehen. Der "Freundesthread" war mir eh mal wieder zu pauschal und ziemlich von Vorstellungen der Jugend (wobei manche Naivchen den Scheiß durch's ganze Leben schleppen) belastet. Es gibt eben keinerlei "Muß-Kriterien" in einer Freundschaft außer jenen, daß man aus völlig undefinierbaren Gründen die tiefste Sympathie füreinander empfindet; egal, wie die sonstigen Standpunkte auseinandergehen. 

Wobei wir die Brücke zu den Liebschaften geschlagen haben - da gilt genau dieselbe Regelfreiheit plus sexuelle Anziehungskraft! Dann ist "dumm", "außerhalb der Szene", "nicht meine Klamotten" und der ganze Dünnpfiff eh scheißegal. Man kann sich wappnen durch ein "Traumbild"; sich die Regeln für "die Frau, die ich lieben werde" definieren etc. 

Wenn die Knie sprichwörtlich weich werden, man bei dem Anblick der Frau einen bestimmten Kick verspürt und der ganze sonstige Scheiß, dann ist es soweit - man ist tatsächlich verliebt. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dieses Gefühl wird den meisten Menschen durch schlechte Erfahrungen (seien sie "häßlich", "Nerds" oder sonstwie angeblich nicht tauglich) schnell ausgetrieben, weil das Gegenüber meist diese Gefühle nicht erwidert und deshalb unterdrückt. 

Ich bin ja nun ein "Schwan" (sprich: häßlichstes - und ich meine tatsächlich häßlichstes - Entlein in der Jugend, dem keine Erniedrigung deswegen unbekannt ist plus einiger Sachen, die heute wohl unter Mobbing und Körperverletzung fallen); später auch aufgrund eines ausufernden Selbstbewußtseins ein absolutes Monster von einem "Über-Schwan" - ich habe Dinge mit Frauen nur zur Bestätigung meiner selbst gebracht, die ich nicht mal erzählen möchte. Gleichzeitig habe ich jene Frauen "vor mir selbst" in Schutz genommen, von denen ich tatsächlich was wollte). 

Zumindest ich habe meinen "Charme" in sog. "Kontaktbörsen" (es gibt unzählige kostenlose Variationen davon) nicht verloren, obwohl ich in Hinsicht des buffed-Durchschnittsalters wahrscheinlich schon als "biblisch" gelte. Mag daran liegen, daß ich mich sowohl schriftlich als auch im direkten Vergleich genauso gut ausdrücken kann (war teilweise schon besser; immerhin versprach mir mit 19 Jahren eine wirklich geile Frau von 29, daß sie mich heiraten würde, wenn ich mich 10 Jahre später tatsächlich noch genauso ausdrücken konnte. Ich konnte das 10 Jahre später - die Frau war mir dann zu alt).

Es gilt eher, sich nicht als "mehr" zu verkaufen, als man letztlich liefern kann. Der umgekehrte Fall ist letztlich besser. Und wenn ihr nicht doppelt soviel von dem aufbieten könnt, was ihr da versprecht: Arbeitet gefälligst an euch! Und damit meine ich nicht körperlich. Interessiert keine Sau, ob ihr ein "Six-Pack" habt, wenn sonst nix vorhanden ist. Höchstens Weiber, die seicht sind - und die wollt ihr eh nicht! Heck, ein Bukowski oder Henry Miller waren ALT und fett und sowas von nicht dem heutigen Schönheitsideal entsprechend und haben die Frauen abgerissen! Weil sie Persönlichkeit hatten! 

Und so häßlich wie diese Typen waren: Sie konnten mit Selbstsicherheit auf eine Frau zugehen und einfach nur "Ficken?" mit breitem Grinsen sagen. Und die Ohrfeige wegstecken, ohne rumzujammern. Es ist nicht der Körper, sondern das, was drinsteckt, ihr Jammerlappen!


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2012)

ich persönlich hab noch nie iwas probiert bei so ner singlebörse, aber denke das es da nicht gerade einfacher ist wen kennen zu lernen wen man net so gut aussieht

in ner bar etc, kann man allerdings durch charakter und auftreten einiges wett machen, was die chancen je nach dem extrem verbessern

ich selber sehe relativ durchschnittlich aus (bis auf klamotten und die langen haare^^) und habe auch n bisserl n bauch aber komme meist relativ gut an bei den frauen


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Mangelnde Sozialkompetenz? Weil man sich bei etwas kennenlernt was man, vermutlich sogar, gern macht?



Nein, was zoizz meinte ist wohl, dass es mangelnde Sozialkompetenz ist, wenn man NUR soziale Kontakte über das Internet pflegt und niemanden mehr außerhalb des PCs trifft.
 Und das ist vollkommen richtig.

Allerdings würde ich den Ausdruck "Armutszeugnis" nicht verwenden, das klingt sehr strafend und abwertend, denn wenn jemand tatsächlich in so einer Situation ist, hat das seine Gründe und diese Person braucht dann eher Unterstützung und Hilfe, statt zusammengeschissen zu werden wie "arm" er/sie doch ist.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Es gilt eher, sich nicht als "mehr" zu verkaufen, als man letztlich liefern kann. Der umgekehrte Fall ist letztlich besser. Und wenn ihr nicht doppelt soviel von dem aufbieten könnt, was ihr da versprecht: Arbeitet gefälligst an euch! Und damit meine ich nicht körperlich. Interessiert keine Sau, ob ihr ein "Six-Pack" habt, wenn sonst nix vorhanden ist. Höchstens Weiber, die seicht sind - und die wollt ihr eh nicht! Heck, ein Bukowski oder Henry Miller waren ALT und fett und sowas von nicht dem heutigen Schönheitsideal entsprechend und haben die Frauen abgerissen! Weil sie Persönlichkeit hatten!



Word!

Ich habe den Selbstversuch gemacht:
In einer Partnerbörse wird man wird man von unzähligen Frauen angeschrieben weil man ein vermeintlich(?) tolles Bild drin hat, also weil viele spontan denken "oha sieht der gut aus". Selbst die größten Gesichtselfmeter bombardierten mich mit Nachrichten, was in der Realität niemals funktioniert hätte. Und dieses Verhalten offenbart doch vorallem, dass die meisten so sehr von Äußerlichkeiten geprägt sind.
Hatte ich ein "ungünstigeres" Bild als das erste drin, schrieb plötzlich lange Zeit niemand mehr. Zufall? Sicher nicht.

Es ist alles 100%ig berechenbar und immer nur eine Frage wie man sich verkauft. Es ist interessant das zu ergründen, aber mir persönlich reicht es, zu wissen, dass die meisten Menschen zu oberflächlich denken.
Und daher achte ich in einer Partnerbörse darauf, was die Frau zu schreiben hat und nicht darauf, was sie zu meinem Bild sagt.

Wenn es in einem RL-Treffen dann funkt und die Wellenlänge da ist, dann hat die Börse ja ihren Zweck bereits erfüllt.
Ist aber in den wenigstens Fällen so, meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## zoizz (5. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nein, was zoizz meinte ist wohl, dass es mangelnde Sozialkompetenz ist, wenn man NUR soziale Kontakte über das Internet pflegt und niemanden mehr außerhalb des PCs trifft.
> Und das ist vollkommen richtig.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich den Ausdruck "Armutszeugnis" nicht verwenden, das klingt sehr strafend und abwertend, denn wenn jemand tatsächlich in so einer Situation ist, hat das seine Gründe und diese Person braucht dann eher Unterstützung und Hilfe, statt zusammengeschissen zu werden wie "arm" er/sie doch ist.



Word!

So meinte ich es und Konov hat auch recht - ich habe zu abwertend bewertet, man (auch wir) sollten diesen Menschen die Hand zur Hilfe reichen, zur Abkapselung gehören immer zwei.


----------



## Klein-Maha (6. Mai 2012)

Persönliche Meinung: Singelbörsen sind bööööse... hab meinen Ex darüber kennengelernt. Und Ex sagt ja wohl genug *lach*

Aber ich hab bei Freunden auch schon das Gegenteil erlebt. Es ist doch immer und überall das Gleiche: Es kommt drauf an wem man begegnet. Ich kann auch in der Disco, Kneipe oder sonst wo total daneben liegen


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind Rollenspiele wie WoW ideale Konatakbörsen, man hat ja schliesslich eine gemeinsame Basis.
> 
> Aber wenn man sich so kennenlernt, ist das auch ein Zeugnis mangelnder Sozialkompetenz: nur noch übers inet soziale Bindungen haben ist ein Armutszeugnis.


Ich kenn da ein Paar, die beiden lernten sich in nem Browserspiel kennen und haben heute ein gemeinsames Kind. Das ist ja nicht mal WoW oder sowas, in dem man anständig viel Zeit gemeinsam verbringt, sondern...ein Browserspiel... versteh das bis heute nicht. Aber wenns für die geklappt hat, mag ichs ihnen gönnen 



Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung: Singelbörsen sind bööööse... hab meinen Ex darüber kennengelernt. Und Ex sagt ja wohl genug *lach*
> 
> Aber ich hab bei Freunden auch schon das Gegenteil erlebt. Es ist doch immer und überall das Gleiche: Es kommt drauf an wem man begegnet. Ich kann auch in der Disco, Kneipe oder sonst wo total daneben liegen


Na wenns danach gehn sollte, darf ich an keine Privatparties mehr gehn. Ich hab meine Ex an ner Osterparty bei ner Bekannten kennengelernt...komisches Argument von Dir


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich kenn da ein Paar, die beiden lernten sich in nem Browserspiel kennen und haben heute ein gemeinsames Kind. Das ist ja nicht mal WoW oder sowas, in dem man anständig viel Zeit gemeinsam verbringt, sondern...ein Browserspiel... versteh das bis heute nicht. Aber wenns für die geklappt hat, mag ichs ihnen gönnen




Naja, eigentlich kommts doch nur drauf an, ob man ins "Gespräch" kommt, und sich spontan so gut versteht, dass es zur Regelmässigkeit wird und man - sagen wir mal "zügig" - zu einem RL treffen übergeht.
Da kann das dann auch schnell gehen, wenn die nötige Sympathie da ist. Völlig egal obs Tetris oder WoW ist. ^^


----------



## Kirby88 (14. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich kommts doch nur drauf an, ob man ins "Gespräch" kommt, und sich spontan so gut versteht, dass es zur Regelmässigkeit wird und man - sagen wir mal "zügig" - zu einem RL treffen übergeht.
> Da kann das dann auch schnell gehen, wenn die nötige Sympathie da ist. Völlig egal obs Tetris oder WoW ist. ^^



So ich danke Euch recht herzlich für die Tips und Warnungen... hab mich nichtsdestotrotz mal bei ein paar vorab kostenlosen Seiten angemeldet. Was mir bis jetzt am meisten gebracht hat, ist das üben der Kontaktaufnahme. Wie kommt ein Satz an? Wie komme ich an? Wie muss ich mich geben, damit ne Antwort kommt? 

Bei einer der Seiten ( guckst du hier, falls du willst ) hab ich momentan 3 Gespräche laufen. Das gibt einem irgendwie natüelich nen gewissen Selbstvertrauens-Schub, sollte man wirklich mal nach draußen gehen. Hab bei der Seite auch relativ zügig ne bezahlte Mitgliedschaft genommen, weil knapp 14 Euro im Monat tun keinem weh... mir zumindest nicht, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für WOW genausoviel ausgebe - und da lern ich höchstens fette Männer im Brachlandchat kennen xD

Im Endeffekt is ja auch irgendwo klar, dass "DIE" mein Geld wollen.... will der Taxifahrer und der Bäcker und der Verkäufer und der Fensterputzer auch. Krass wirds, wenn der Taxifahrer sagt: "So die erste Hälfte des Weges ist rum. Bezahl mehr oder ich schmeiß dich hier raus." Aber das hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt und denke die 14 Euro waren bisher ganz gut investiert =D

PS: WTF, Facebook? Also ich finds bei weitem nicht so creepy von nem fremden ggf perversen auf ner Singlebörse angeschrieben zu werden (weil damit rechne ich) als auf FACEBOOK. Ernsthaft, wer SOWAS macht, braucht Hilfe o.O


----------



## shadow24 (14. Mai 2012)

Kirby88 schrieb:


> Bei einer der Seiten ( guckst du hier, falls du willst ) hab ich momentan 3 Gespräche laufen. Das gibt einem irgendwie natüelich nen gewissen Selbstvertrauens-Schub, sollte man wirklich mal nach draußen gehen. Hab bei der Seite auch relativ zügig ne bezahlte Mitgliedschaft genommen, weil knapp 14 Euro im Monat tun keinem weh... mir zumindest nicht, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für WOW genausoviel ausgebe - und da lern ich höchstens fette Männer im Brachlandchat kennen xD




also ich spiel nicht vorrangig wow um andere menschen kenen zu lernen...der vergleich hinkt ein bischen...
udn wenn du schon auf diese art udn weise jemanden kennen lernen willst,warum versuchst du es dann nicht über kostenlose kontaktanzeigen in den tages/wochen-zeitungen?also bei uns gibts wöchentlich eine kostenlose zeitung,da ist jedesmal eine komplette seite mit kontaktanzeigen drin.da bezahlst du maximal das porto wenn du ne antwort an die zeitung zurückschreibst,falls du nicht den brief bei der zeitung direkt einwirfst...
vom prinzip her das gleiche,nur bezahlt man da nicht 14 euro monatlich.womöglich gibt es auch noch eine kündigungsfrist,selbst wenn du das glück haben solltest und im ersten monat jemanden findest...


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

Kostenlos wär mir auch lieber, weil das Geld halt keine Garantie auf Erfolg ist.

Aber trotzdem viel Glück dabei Kirby88. ^^


----------



## Remaire (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn es die Kontaktbörsen nicht gäbe hat ich bei der Werbung weniger zu lachen (:.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. September 2012)

mal angenommen man würde da eine frau finden die einem gefällt. bei der man glaubt die würde zu einem passen demzufolge was sie geschrieben hat.
wie würdet ihr sie anschreiben?
wenn ich mir das so überlege, was ich da schreiben würde, komm ich auf nichts was einen bleibenden, positiven eindruck hinterlassen könnte. den man möchte ja, dass sie auch antwortet.

also nochmal die frage
was würdet ihr schreiben?


----------



## RedShirt (13. September 2012)

Ein freundliches Hallo, und etwas über Ihr Profil, was Dir aufgefallen ist/gefallen hat. Erste gemeinsame Gesprächsgrundlage schaffen.
Dann schaut sie bei Dir rein, und findet ja auch evtl was. Und dann ist der Stein am Rollen.

Keine plumpen Komplimente, schon etwas, das sie vermutlich nicht alle naselang hört.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

Mittlerweile hab ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass es erfolgversprechender ist, jemanden auf offener Straße anzusprechen.
Zumindest bei mir persönlich


----------



## bkeleanor (13. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hab ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass es erfolgversprechender ist, jemanden auf offener Straße anzusprechen.
> Zumindest bei mir persönlich



viel unkomplizierter ist es allemal.

die ganzen premium mitgliedschaften und dies und das ist ja zum kotzen.

btw. danke redshirt.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> viel unkomplizierter ist es allemal.
> 
> die ganzen premium mitgliedschaften und dies und das ist ja zum kotzen.
> 
> btw. danke redshirt.



Allerdings stell ich es mir schon schwierig vor, wenn man nicht grad überdurchschnittlich aussieht, nicht sofort nen Korb einzufangen...

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass ich überdurchschnittlich gut aussehe, aber doch zumindest so gut, dass nicht jede gleich davonrennt


----------



## shadow24 (13. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> mal angenommen man würde da eine frau finden die einem gefällt. bei der man glaubt die würde zu einem passen demzufolge was sie geschrieben hat.
> wie würdet ihr sie anschreiben?
> wenn ich mir das so überlege, was ich da schreiben würde, komm ich auf nichts was einen bleibenden, positiven eindruck hinterlassen könnte. den man möchte ja, dass sie auch antwortet.
> 
> ...




so wie redshirt schon geschrieben hat würde ich auch auf die punkte zu sprechen kommen die mir positiv aufgefallen sind an ihr und vlt vergleiche zu dir herstellen,dass du beispielsweise ähnlich empfindest und fühlst...noch keine romane von dir offenbaren,denn vlt ist sie gar nicht an dir interssiert...
ausserdem würde ich drauf achten wo sie wohnt,denn wenn du zb aus rostock und sie aus stuttgart kommt,ist die mögliche partnerschaft,selbst bei einer we-beziehung, doch schon sehr zweifelhaft.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass ich überdurchschnittlich gut aussehe, aber doch zumindest so gut, dass nicht jede gleich davonrennt



Wenn du das bist mit der Kaffetasse, dann siehst du aus wie ein gottverdammtes model!

soll jetzt nicht schwul klingen aber ist echt ein gutes foto.


----------



## Jordin (13. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hab ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass es erfolgversprechender ist, jemanden auf offener Straße anzusprechen.
> Zumindest bei mir persönlich



oooooch *tätschel* Du arme Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


bkeleanor schrieb:


> also nochmal die frage
> was würdet ihr schreiben?



Tu etwas, das überrascht. Stell ihr ne Frage, dass animiert zu antworten. Da Frauen in der Regel höflich und sozialkompetent sind, wird sie dir vermutlich antworten. Und *Tadaaa *dein Fuß steckt zumindest schon mal in der Tür. 

Denk dir eine gute Frage aus. Nicht, ob sie gern Katzenbabys mag oder was für Musik sie hört, das kann man hinterher klären, wichtig ist, dass du Aufmerksamkeit kriegst und ihr im Kopf bleibst. Sei ein wenig frech, aber nicht vulgär, und originell. 

Komm nicht daher geschlichen oder gebückt an, sondern sei ein Mann! Du musst wissen, was du willst. Frauen wollen Respekt empfinden.



Und wenn das alles nicht hilft, versuch es mit der push'n'pull-Taktik, das ist zwar fies, wirkt aber Wunder ^^ 
(Nein. Lass das bleiben. So was macht man nicht.)


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Wenn du das bist mit der Kaffetasse, dann siehst du aus wie ein gottverdammtes model!
> 
> soll jetzt nicht schwul klingen aber ist echt ein gutes foto.



Danke aber so seh ich ja auch nicht jeden Tag aus 

@Jordin
*slap*


----------



## bkeleanor (13. September 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Und wenn das alles nicht hilft, versuch es mit der push'n'pull-Taktik, das ist zwar fies, wirkt aber Wunder ^^
> (Nein. Lass das bleiben. So was macht man nicht.)



keine ahnung was die push'n pull taktik ist :-)

aber der rest hört sich gut an^^


----------



## Yoshitomo (13. September 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ach, wir kennen uns?^^
> 
> 
> 
> In WoW kommen (  ) 23,5 Männer auf eine Frau. Wenn das nicht nach guter Quote schreit, was dann?


*g* sobald ich rausgefunden hab wer meine knapp 23 Konkurrenten sind kriegt meine Teufelswache ne sinnvolle Aufgabe


----------



## Yoshitomo (13. September 2012)

ich hatte mit so ca. 25, ja, das ist schon ein paar Tage her *g*, "Torschlußpanik". Bis dahin nicht mal annähernd etwas das man als Freundin bezeichnen hätte können. Viel zu schüchtern um was weibliches anzusprechen und habe mich deswegen von einem Eheanbahnungsinstitut fangen lassen. Der Spaß hat zum Glück nicht lange genug gedauert um richtig teuer zu werden. Ich hatte ein paar Treffen mit ehemals angemeldeten "Kandidatinen". Allesamt Single-Mütter die schon längst nicht mehr dort angemeldet waren. Trotzdem wurden die Adressdaten verwendet.

Demzufolge würde ich auch heute noch kostenpflichtigen Singlebörsen skeptisch gegenüber stehen.

In Wow habe ich auch einige Frauen kennengelernt, bei denen man denkt "das ist Sie". Im Wow-Bekanntenkreis knistert es öfter mal zwischen Gildies usw. aber meistens scheitert eine "richtige" Beziehung an der Entfernung. Von daher ist Wow nur bedingt zur Partnersuche geeignet.


----------



## RedShirt (13. September 2012)

Körbe gehören dazu. Wenn auf 10 Körbe ein Gewinn kommt, ist das aber immer noch eine gute Quote?

Es kommt auf Ort+Zeit+Laune der Beteiligten an... manche Männer können ein Hexenwerk vollbringen, aber "normal" ist das nicht 

In einer Börse wird eine etwas überdurchschnittlich aussehende Frau mit vielen Zuschriften bedacht - wie sortiert sie da jetzt für sie passendes heraus?
a) Bild (ein .jpg sagt eben mehr als tausend .txt)
b) Schreibstil / Witz / Sprachebene
c) genauerer Blick ins Profil und Gemeinsamkeiten oder "rote Fahnen" finden
d) ...

Außerdem gehts hier um Singlebörsen, und WoW ist keine Singlebörse. Klar kanns knistern, aber das kann im Sportverein auch so sein - und der ist auch keine.  

Wichtig ist auch: wenn man nervös ist, es nicht blind überspielen sondern durchaus sagen, aber mit einem Zwinkern und evtl. einem schüchternen Lächeln. Das ist ehrlich und wirkt. Eine Frau erwartet nicht unbedingt John Rambo. Aber einen, der sagt was er möchte und nicht möchte.


----------



## Jordin (20. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was würdet ihr schreiben?



Und gibts was neues an der Flirtfront, Bkeleanor?
Ich erwarte Berichterstattung!


----------



## bkeleanor (20. September 2012)

ja neben wohnort und so, sollte man auch noch beachten wann die auserwählte zuletzt ihr profil gecheckt hat (schon über einen monat her).
anderst gesagt ich jage weiter :-)


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ja neben wohnort und so, sollte man auch noch beachten wann die auserwählte zuletzt ihr profil gecheckt hat (schon über einen monat her).
> anderest gesagt ich jage weiter :-)


Stimmt Du bist ja ein Mann...warum meine ich bei Dir immer, Du seist weiblich? o_O


----------



## bkeleanor (20. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Stimmt Du bist ja ein Mann...warum meine ich bei Dir immer, Du seist weiblich? o_O



jaaa...liegt wohl an avatar und nutzernamen


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2012)

Ja vermutlich ^^

Na dann lass uns wissen, wenn Du Deine Traumfrau gefunden hast und mit welchem Spruch's geklappt hat


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Februar 2013)

so mal wieder den uralten thread ausgrab.

habe die frau die ich damals auf der singlekontaktseite gefunden habe, aber schon mehr oder weniger inaktiv war per zufall über einen freund auf facebook gefunden. wie klein die welt doch ist.

nun hat sie geantwortet :-)
angesprochen habe ich sie mit dem thema "singlekontaktbörse" 

Ironie?


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

zufälle gibt es immer wieder ^^


----------

